# Barrier H has anyone used it?????



## Abracadabjar (24 April 2008)

Im looking for something to help combat this bloody ragwort!!

I have recently taken on a new yard where the people before REALLY could not be bothered to strip the fields of this damn weed.
I broke my back today doing 3 hours in 1 small field and have cleared it with the good old rag fork, but have two more to do. I thought what i would do is spray the small plants and rag fork the large ones.

Basically what im asking is this the best killer for it or is there better out there???

any help would be gratefully recieved as I am at my witsend with this damn weed


----------



## allijudd (24 April 2008)

barrier h...made from citronella will take out ragwort perfectly fine...will also do docks and other weeds however..nothing beats pulling it in afraid


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 April 2008)

I have used Barrier H.  It killed the ragwort very quickly, but I found that it grew back again the same season 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.   I found a better weedkiller is MSS 2-4D (or something like that), but you do still have to collect all the dead plants. I resorted to pulling, using a ragfork, and I am eventually winning, but don't really think there is a quick fix I am afraid.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (24 April 2008)

Barrier H - 9 out of 10, it looses 1 point for being exspensive.  Works a treat, in strong sunlight the plants go black within an hour, within days they are dying off.  Problem is it will kill everything so can only be used as a spot spray.  Another plus is that the sprayer atachment is very good for getting a dose directly onto the plant.

You still have to wait for the whole plant to rot before you cn graze again, but the rotting process seems to be quicker so you can get the horses back on much more quickly.  We took on a similar sounding filed a few yearws ago.  We did a combination of Barrier H, spraying whole fields with Depitox &amp; Agritox (to kill all broad leaf weeds) and good old digging.  three years later we are just about on top of it.  The problem with ragwort is that the3 blooming seeds can remain viable in the ground for years.

Oh and another bonus with Barrier H is that it is citronella so while you are spraying you wont get bitten by nasties!


----------



## brighteyes (24 April 2008)

I'd use a ragfork and bribe a few mates to help you.


----------



## Abracadabjar (24 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I'd use a ragfork and bribe a few mates to help you. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I have offered a fair few beers and a bbq to all that will help lol
quite a few have offered which is great, Barrier H seems to be the quickest to allow neddies back on to graze (only two weeks)
bless my OH he is off to do some more for me tomorrow whilst I am at work, Just need to show him what needs pulling.

I think i will order some Barrier H and give it a go on the ickle plants and the big buggers will have a right old pulling  
	
	
		
		
	


	









thanks for your advice guys, I WILL BEAT THIS WEED eventually lol


----------



## Abracadabjar (24 April 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Barrier H - 9 out of 10, it looses 1 point for being exspensive.  Works a treat, in strong sunlight the plants go black within an hour, within days they are dying off.  Problem is it will kill everything so can only be used as a spot spray.  Another plus is that the sprayer atachment is very good for getting a dose directly onto the plant.

You still have to wait for the whole plant to rot before you cn graze again, but the rotting process seems to be quicker so you can get the horses back on much more quickly.  We took on a similar sounding filed a few yearws ago.  We did a combination of Barrier H, spraying whole fields with Depitox &amp; Agritox (to kill all broad leaf weeds) and good old digging.  three years later we are just about on top of it.  The problem with ragwort is that the3 blooming seeds can remain viable in the ground for years.

Oh and another bonus with Barrier H is that it is citronella so while you are spraying you wont get bitten by nasties! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I was out in a HUGE blumming great storm this afternoon doing it, Just got out of the bath and the nasties got me big time....so yeah thats def another bonus lol


----------



## DuckToller (24 April 2008)

Love Barrier H - have found that, as said above, if you spray in strong sunlight they go black very quickly and start dying off.  Also then means you can see which ones you have done as you end up walking round for hours looking for the little b****ds and can't tell if you've done it or not in cloudy weather without bending down and sniffing  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I am a very bad owner, as I don't wait two weeks....but if you spray it in sunlight and it starts dying immediately, then if it rains a few days later, I find it rots very quickly into a mushy pulp and nothing is going to eat that.  But guess if you have liveries then you'd have to be ultra cautious and wait the two weeks.


----------



## SpruceRI (24 April 2008)

I bought some for the first time last year and found it excellent apart from one or two plants which it just wouldn't kill off.  But now reading all your comments I'm wondering whether it was because they were permanently in the shade??


----------



## PeterNatt (24 April 2008)

I have used Barrier H for years and it works well.  I spray it on the Ragwort and wait for one week and then spray them all again.  After one further week I dig the dead Ragwort up.  It is important to make sure it is completly dead before digging it up and burning it as otherwise the roots will regenerate.


----------

